# Hello



## kaskitty (Nov 15, 2013)

My husband and I just adopted 4 lovely does, Koko (a self black that seems to be more really dark brown or mayhaps has some red highlights), Spot (a broken black with one white spot on her rump), Ruby (a PEW whose eyes are closer to ruby in color), and Dare (agouti). Have been reading the forums while in my search for a homemade diet (still haven't found one I can use yet and will be posting in that section once I get approval), and have loved how informative this forum is. I am not a breeder and I am not sure that I will ever go down that road in the future (though I may need to find a breeder in my area in the future.) I hope that is okay.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello! My son and I started off with 6 does a few years ago and then we had to give them away when we moved across the country. Now we were finally able to get back into them. We finally felt we were ready for breed. So now we have our first litter!


----------



## kaskitty (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice congrats on the first litter  I would love to be able to have all the litters, but I think that I will just live vicariously through the adorable pictures in the forums.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

